# 2017 Bash Mug Number Reservations



## jeff (Jan 1, 2017)

Numbered Mug Reservations are CLOSED

*This thread will open at 6:30pm US Eastern time (2330 GMT) on January 2*

*Mug ordering will commence on 1/19/17. 
If you make a reservation in this thread, you'll receive that mug when you order.*

The 13th Anniversary mugs are numbered on the bottom as shown in the photo below. If you have a desire for a particular number, you may attempt to reserve it by posting in this thread when it opens.

Reservations are in a list at the bottom of this post. If you don't see a member name or "Reserved", or "Unavailable" next to the number you want, and it has not been claimed in a post made since the list was updated, you can reserve it. 

*To reserve a number, simply be the first to post the number you want.* 


Post one choice only. Don't edit your post
Only one reservation per person
Ordering links will be posted on Jan 19
Other items such as unnumbered mugs (smaller, different color) and t-shirts will also be available
The list below will be updated once a day. Check the posts made since the table was updated to see if someone else has claimed the number you want. This thread will be locked during updates.

This year's mug is the same style we had for our 6th anniversary.
Handmade in Wisconsin, USA, 16 ounces, "steel gray" glaze

View in Gallery


View in Gallery

*Chart updated with requests through Jan 17*


----------



## jeff (Jan 2, 2017)

This post reserved for additional information.


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 2, 2017)

#13 please....thank you


----------



## CREID (Jan 2, 2017)

Number 3


----------



## skiprat (Jan 2, 2017)

3 please


----------



## Gunnarkouper (Jan 2, 2017)

*Coffee mug*

I would like #67


----------



## LouCee (Jan 2, 2017)

I would like to reserve mug #114 please. Thank you!


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 2, 2017)

I would like # 17.


----------



## Grampy122 (Jan 2, 2017)

*Numbered Mug*

I would like number 22 please.

  Gordie


----------



## edman2 (Jan 2, 2017)

#28 please


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jan 2, 2017)

#100 please


----------



## socdad (Jan 2, 2017)

I would like #66 please. …


----------



## allunn (Jan 2, 2017)

I would like 128
Tony


----------



## tbroye (Jan 2, 2017)

75 Please


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 2, 2017)

# 8 please


----------



## thepenfriend (Jan 2, 2017)

I would like number 23 please!  Thank you!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 2, 2017)

:biggrin: bummer!! Oh well, no probs. Will just get an unnumbered one:biggrin:


----------



## RMOrud (Jan 2, 2017)

#31 for me please


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 2, 2017)

I would like #15 if available. If not any number would do. Thanks.


----------



## jeff (Jan 2, 2017)

skiprat said:


> :biggrin: bummer!! Oh well, no probs. Will just get an unnumbered one:biggrin:



Lots of great numbers remain :biggrin:


----------



## KenV (Jan 2, 2017)

73 please


----------



## Bill Sampson (Jan 2, 2017)

Please reserve 76
Bill Sampson


----------



## jeff (Jan 2, 2017)

All reservations to this point have been added to the spreadsheet in the first post.


----------



## Mike8850 (Jan 2, 2017)

#65 please


----------



## skiprat (Jan 2, 2017)

jeff said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > :biggrin: bummer!! Oh well, no probs. Will just get an unnumbered one:biggrin:
> ...



But your rules state one choice only, one reservation and don't change you post.:wink:
I'm ok with any number or even one of the mysterious smaller unnumbered ones. Really not a prob. :biggrin:


----------



## gimpy (Jan 2, 2017)

#60 Please


----------



## jeff (Jan 2, 2017)

skiprat said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > skiprat said:
> ...



The intent is only one number per post. Not "5, or 6, or 9", that sort of thing.

You are welcome to make another choice!


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jan 2, 2017)

I would like 57 please.


----------



## lyonsacc (Jan 2, 2017)

83 please


----------



## bedangerous (Jan 2, 2017)

I would like 55 please.
Thanks,
Mitch


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 2, 2017)

29. Thanks


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jan 2, 2017)

I'll take #7


----------



## Theawakening (Jan 2, 2017)

88 please


----------



## dtswebb (Jan 2, 2017)

# 61 if available Jeff.

Thank you.


----------



## TLTHW (Jan 2, 2017)

69 please


----------



## Finatic (Jan 2, 2017)

#6 Please Jeff.


----------



## Mr Vic (Jan 2, 2017)

I'll take mug #56...Thanks !


----------



## asyler (Jan 2, 2017)

52 please


----------



## Edgar (Jan 2, 2017)

45 please


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 2, 2017)

42.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 2, 2017)

47 (That's 42 adjusted for inflation.)

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 2, 2017)

68 please


----------



## Argo13 (Jan 2, 2017)

113 please


----------



## Brian G (Jan 2, 2017)

#44, please

[yt]gBxWYVBCOZo[/yt]


----------



## TimS124 (Jan 2, 2017)

49 please


----------



## budnder (Jan 2, 2017)

36 please


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 2, 2017)

I would like #18 please. Thank you.


----------



## Imaginethat (Jan 2, 2017)

120 please. Thank you


----------



## flyitfast (Jan 2, 2017)

No. 39 please - Thank you.
(my age as it has been for last 38 years!!!)  :biggrin:


----------



## leehljp (Jan 2, 2017)

# 12 Please


----------



## SteveG (Jan 2, 2017)

Mug #50 for SteveG please.

Thanks SO MUCH!!


----------



## bmac (Jan 2, 2017)

*Mug*

I would like #4 please
Bobby McCarley
bmac


----------



## jdmacdo (Jan 2, 2017)

*Adding my name to the list...*

I'll take #27, please


----------



## Karl_99 (Jan 2, 2017)

99 please


----------



## sbrant (Jan 2, 2017)

I will take the lowest available number.

*Edit:* That is currently 5, so that's what I've assigned you.


----------



## jeff (Jan 2, 2017)

Spreadsheet in the first post is updated to this point.


----------



## jsolie (Jan 2, 2017)

#51 please


----------



## HeartofaPen (Jan 2, 2017)

101 Please


----------



## Pete275 (Jan 2, 2017)

I'd like #93 please.

Wayne


----------



## Dave Turner (Jan 2, 2017)

I'd like 63 if available.


----------



## hcpens (Jan 2, 2017)

# 9 please.


----------



## elance (Jan 3, 2017)

I'll take 85, thanks.


----------



## log2lumber (Jan 3, 2017)

96 please


----------



## Bill in Buena Park (Jan 3, 2017)

10 for me please.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 3, 2017)

11 for me.


----------



## jeff (Jan 3, 2017)

Here's the current list as of 7:20am US Eastern Time







If the number you want is not already reserved in this table, or not claimed in a post below and before the next table is posted, you may claim it in a post.


----------



## SkookumPens (Jan 3, 2017)

I would like number 70 please.
Craig Chatterton
Puyallup, WA


----------



## skiprat (Jan 3, 2017)

jeff said:


> The intent is only one number per post. Not "5, or 6, or 9", that sort of thing.
> 
> You are welcome to make another choice!



Cool, thanks:biggrin: In that case please can I have 149


----------



## cwolfs69 (Jan 3, 2017)

# 79 please


----------



## pianomanpj (Jan 3, 2017)

I'll take 87, if it's still available.


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 3, 2017)

I'll take #20 if you don't mind. 

Then it will match my 2016 mug.


----------



## panchos61 (Jan 3, 2017)

#97


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## TonyL (Jan 3, 2017)

118 please or any number available. Thank you.


----------



## renichols (Jan 3, 2017)

I would like # 21 please.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jan 3, 2017)

I would like to reserve number 46


----------



## Scott (Jan 3, 2017)

#62 please!

Scott.


----------



## MDWine (Jan 3, 2017)

I'd like 111, actually, I don't really care about the number!!  I just want a mug!!


----------



## Herb G (Jan 3, 2017)

137 speaks to me for some reason.
Now all I gotta do is find a way to pay for it. :frown:


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 3, 2017)

Number 14 please.


----------



## danom (Jan 3, 2017)

Looking at 71 please.

thks
Dave


----------



## RegisG (Jan 3, 2017)

I'd like 72 please 

Thanks,
Regis


----------



## BobGast (Jan 3, 2017)

#59 please.


----------



## elkhorn (Jan 3, 2017)

Jeff, I'll take #125 please.

Thanks for taking the time to do this!


----------



## zaqdesigns (Jan 3, 2017)

I'll take 25 please. Thanks!


----------



## EBorraga (Jan 3, 2017)

#14 if available, if not, a random # will work


----------



## MDWine (Jan 3, 2017)

uh... yeah... 111
I didn't see the other pages....


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 3, 2017)

How about 148?


----------



## randyrls (Jan 3, 2017)

I'd Like #48 please....


----------



## Gregf (Jan 3, 2017)

Any number is ok.


----------



## taz442 (Jan 3, 2017)

I'll take #38


----------



## eldee (Jan 3, 2017)

Looks like I missed 59 & 87, so I'll take 81.
Thanks!


----------



## Monty (Jan 3, 2017)

If still available, I'd like 64.


----------



## Wpixley (Jan 3, 2017)

I'd like 62 please if not already taken.


----------



## 1bigtuna (Jan 3, 2017)

jeff said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > :biggrin: bummer!! Oh well, no probs. Will just get an unnumbered one:biggrin:
> ...





32 please for me


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jeff (Jan 3, 2017)

Here's what we have to 9:51pm 1/3/2017


----------



## jeff (Jan 3, 2017)

Wpixley said:


> I'd like 62 please if not already taken.



Taken, how about one of the great other numbers?  :biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Jan 3, 2017)

Gregf said:


> Any number is ok.



Lots left, please let me know which one you'd like.


----------



## jeff (Jan 3, 2017)

EBorraga said:


> #14 if available, if not, a random # will work



Ernie, closest was 16, that ok?


----------



## Gregf (Jan 3, 2017)

Ok 30 ?


----------



## allmaclean (Jan 3, 2017)

77 for me please.

Thanks,

Allan


----------



## wizard (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi Jeff, 
May I reserve 33 if not take already?
Thanks so much,
Doc


----------



## scotirish (Jan 4, 2017)

*Good gracious and good morning.  My I reserve #74.*


----------



## skiprat (Jan 4, 2017)

Jeff, when will we be able pay for the mugs?

Also, will you have any more of those white IAP car window stickers?:biggrin:


----------



## jd420214 (Jan 4, 2017)

Number 94 please if still available


----------



## jeff (Jan 4, 2017)

skiprat said:


> Jeff, when will we be able pay for the mugs?
> 
> Also, will you have any more of those white IAP car window stickers?:biggrin:



Sale will open on Jan 19.

We will have stickers, but not the die-cut type we had previously (maybe next year). I'll be including a sticker with each mug. This year's sticker design is not the 2017 logo. It's an entirely different design that I had the 2017 logo winner [profile]zaqdesigns[/profile] create.


----------



## mjsix1 (Jan 4, 2017)

Jeff,
Please save # 78 for me.


----------



## ebrown7780 (Jan 4, 2017)

I would like to reserve #82 please.

Thanks!


----------



## saver (Jan 4, 2017)

Cancel #4


----------



## saver (Jan 4, 2017)

*Mug*

One please #24


----------



## saver (Jan 4, 2017)

One please #24


----------



## tjseagrove (Jan 4, 2017)

19 please...






25


----------



## Herb G (Jan 4, 2017)

tjseagrove said:


> 19 please...
> 25


Which is it? 19, 25, or 100, or 38? :biggrin:
I see so many numbers I'm getting dizzy. :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## tjseagrove (Jan 4, 2017)

Herb G said:


> tjseagrove said:
> 
> 
> > 19 please...
> ...



It is 19....for some reason whenever I post, those extra numbers show up and it isn't just on this site.  This also happens on different computers with different login accounts.  I did edit the post and added a bunch of blank lines to seperate it out.

58


----------



## scotian12 (Jan 4, 2017)

*Mugs*

Please reserve number 144 for me. Thanks Scotian12


----------



## jeff (Jan 4, 2017)

Here's the updated reservation list as of 7:15pm Jan 4


----------



## RMckin5324 (Jan 4, 2017)

I'd like #53, thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## RMckin5324 (Jan 4, 2017)

If 53 isn't available any longer, any number would be great 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## greggas (Jan 5, 2017)

# 123 please and thanks you


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 5, 2017)

*Reserve*

Please Reserve #37 for Smitty37....that is the year of my birth a few decades ago.


----------



## bmcclellan (Jan 5, 2017)

I'll take # 26


----------



## David M (Jan 5, 2017)

I'll do 140 or anything available 
David


----------



## Scorpionjack (Jan 6, 2017)

117 please


----------



## jeff (Jan 6, 2017)

Here's the latest list of reservations.


----------



## monty8867 (Jan 6, 2017)

I will take number 34 please
Monty8867


----------



## smik (Jan 6, 2017)

Put me down for 116.


----------



## Warren501 (Jan 6, 2017)

I would like number 95 please,


----------



## brucer16 (Jan 7, 2017)

#103 sounds good to me!


----------



## Katya (Jan 7, 2017)

I'd like #54 please.. many thanks.
Katya


----------



## magpens (Jan 7, 2017)

I would like #43, please


----------



## JDennis (Jan 7, 2017)

I will take #54


----------



## jeff (Jan 8, 2017)

JDennis said:


> I will take #54



Sorry, taken a couple posts above yours. Give it another shot!


----------



## jeff (Jan 8, 2017)

Here's the latest list.


----------



## Bill in Buena Park (Jan 8, 2017)

Jeff, looking at your latest, you may have missed posts 121 (DavidM) and 122 (SorpionJack), requesting mugs 140 and 117 respectively.


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 8, 2017)

35 please....

thank you...


----------



## campzeke (Jan 8, 2017)

#98 Please


----------



## Nikitas (Jan 8, 2017)

135


----------



## JDennis (Jan 8, 2017)

How about #40


----------



## kronewi (Jan 8, 2017)

#41 Please.


----------



## jeff (Jan 8, 2017)

Bill in Buena Park said:


> Jeff, looking at your latest, you may have missed posts 121 (DavidM) and 122 (SorpionJack), requesting mugs 140 and 117 respectively.



Man, I need some quality control oversight on my work here!

Thanks for catching that. Keep watching :wink:


----------



## jeff (Jan 8, 2017)

Here's the latest!


----------



## Bill in Buena Park (Jan 8, 2017)

jeff said:


> Bill in Buena Park said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff, looking at your latest, you may have missed posts 121 (DavidM) and 122 (SorpionJack), requesting mugs 140 and 117 respectively.
> ...



No worries - thanks for all you do.


----------



## stonepecker (Jan 9, 2017)

Since it is the 13th year of the IAP Bash.  And since my buddy Bob already has #13.

Guess I will go to the other end and request #130.

Thanks Jeff for all you do for us.


----------



## rudya7 (Jan 9, 2017)

I'd like # 108 please, Thanks, Rudy


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 9, 2017)

Could I reserve #66 and where do I go to pay?


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jeff (Jan 9, 2017)

Mather323 said:


> Could I reserve #66 and where do I go to pay?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



Check the spreadsheet posted a few above this. #66 is taken.

Per the first post in this thread, ordering will commence by 1/19 and links to the shopping cart will be posted.


----------



## Herb G (Jan 9, 2017)

Only 37 left gang. Get yours before they are history.
You'll be glad you did. :tongue:


----------



## jeff (Jan 9, 2017)

List updated to this point.


----------



## vanngo5d (Jan 9, 2017)

102 please


----------



## rbstallings (Jan 9, 2017)

*Mug*

#139 please


----------



## endacoz (Jan 10, 2017)

Number 89 Please


----------



## geffre (Jan 10, 2017)

I would like number 89 please.  Geffre


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Jan 10, 2017)

110 Please


----------



## jeff (Jan 10, 2017)

geffre said:


> I would like number 89 please.  Geffre



See the post above yours. You missed #89 by 14 minutes. Care for another number?


----------



## SAWDUST 101 (Jan 10, 2017)

I'd like #80 if still available. Kind a matches my age.

Don


----------



## jeff (Jan 11, 2017)

Here's the latest:


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jan 11, 2017)

I would like to claim #121 if not already taken.
Thanks!


----------



## geffre (Jan 13, 2017)

I will take 127 now since 89 has been taken.  Geffre


----------



## Jayman72 (Jan 13, 2017)

Jeff, I would like number 90 please.  Thanks


----------



## jeff (Jan 14, 2017)

Here's the latest reservation list:


----------



## Bocere1 (Jan 14, 2017)

I will take #86, thanks


----------



## jeff (Jan 16, 2017)

Here is the latest list:
LAST CALL! 
Reservations close Wednesday Jan 18. Orders after that will be filled randomly.


----------



## BSea (Jan 16, 2017)

I'll take #84 please.


----------



## jeff (Jan 17, 2017)

Reservations are closed. 
Orders not already reserved will receive a random number mug.


----------

